# A visual example of "DR vision"



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have wished I was good at creating videos or editing photos so I could demonstrate what "DR vision" is like. There is much more to it, but this pic I found is what I "see" (perhaps not literally this bad, but if you experience it you know what I mean)... anyway I had saved this because whoever the girl is reminds me of my girlfriend, so this is "DR vision" - also, I believe there's a scene in the movie Numb where he is standing in line at the store and has this "DR vision." This, of course, cannot adequately convey the mental status and warped perceptions, but it can give the outsider some idea.

Who else has this "DR vision" identically to me? Where things don't really move right...things seem to move choppy, and sometimes leave a trail behind them, or blur like this.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

tim111 said:


> Yeah dude, I could relate to that. Also very much the same as in movie Numb when he was in a store. Here is youtube example how I see:


That video is horrible. Is it literally that bad for you? Or is that just a slight exaggeration for people to understand so they will notice?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

BlueTank posted these pictures as an example a while back. I've always thought they're a superb reperesentation of Dr vision.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> BlueTank posted these pictures as an example a while back. I've always thought they're a superb reperesentation of Dr vision.


Tommygunz, the last pic of the car radio really is a good representation. The way the light streaks off....with me, whenever i move my eyes, I get those little streaks (tracers) of light...not really a bunch of them like in the pic, but one comes off the light source. i think it's called palinopsia (SP?)


----------



## sk.gray (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont get these visual distortions? To me it just 'seems' like everything is kind of 2D and dreamy but it doesnt actually look that way... I think I more suffer from DP where I just dont feel like im connected to my body. Like my soul isnt connected to my physical being. I can lie in bed and just not feel the rest of my body under the covers and my arms dont feel there, I have to touch them to just 'feel' that they are actually there.

Does this make sence??


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> BlueTank posted these pictures as an example a while back. I've always thought they're a superb reperesentation of Dr vision.


HOLY SHIT I Thought I had a problem in my eyes,but I definitely get this

THAT'S EXACT what happens with my vision,with ANY LIGHT I see those Traces,those burried things


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

sk.gray said:


> I dont get these visual distortions? To me it just 'seems' like everything is kind of 2D and dreamy but it doesnt actually look that way... I think I more suffer from DP where I just dont feel like im connected to my body. Like my soul isnt connected to my physical being. I can lie in bed and just not feel the rest of my body under the covers and my arms dont feel there, I have to touch them to just 'feel' that they are actually there.
> 
> Does this make sence??


Yeah i get that also. There's plenty of times where i don't feel connected to my body. A couple times if almost felt like I had no body and was dissapearing. It's pretty wierd sometimes.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you guys see lots of streaks like in the pic or just one streak off in the direction that you're moving your eyes?


----------



## Rock Rose (Dec 14, 2010)

:-0

Only now realized that I get dp vision. I thought I had eye problems, weird eye problems, that happen mostly when I'm tired/ anxious of having a head ache. 
Freaked out, but still:
Thanks to everyone who posted pictures!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> Do you guys see lots of streaks like in the pic or just one streak off in the direction that you're moving your eyes?


I see lots of streaks and especially glares. It sucks definetly while watching tv and driving at night. Didn't have none of this before dp. Went to the eye doc and he said everything was fine.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

The visual has been the hardest part for me. I have the streaks, floaters, name it. Of course, I feel like I'm in a dream 100% of the time, especially when I'm at work (fluorescent lighting).


----------

